# Speech Class Feels Like 'Judge Your Classmates' Class



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

My professor makes the class at least act interested - she says it makes people nervous if the audience looks bored or uninterested, so our class has to smile and look interested (although, most people do it sincerely - it's a good group of people, thank goodness) and everyone has to clap at the end. I think that really helps a lot of people who get nervous about speeches (aka me), so I really like it.

We don't have to ask questions, but I think it's a good idea for you to ask questions. You don't want other people to "fail" on their speaking skills, just like you don't want to fail either. Ask questions - it'll help with their confidence!


----------



## Burningfightingfighter (Feb 5, 2013)

I just started classes today at community college and I was mostly worried about the speech class. When my speech teacher sent out a notice to everybody the night before telling us he can't wait to teach us (and oh hoho don't ferget your book lollol cause I'm going to be using it the first day lollol) I dropped his class like holding a hot metal pan by the handle without the black plastic covering. I then picked another speech class at a earlier time with a random teacher without bothering to check ratemyproffesors and I'm so glad I did so. He's an old but really active and comfortable to be around and seems like he understands a lot of peoples views on giving speeches. 

The class I was most worried about turns out to be the okay one and the okay class I thought was going to be okay turns out to be hell on earth and has more interaction with students (and the campus) than the speech class. I mean really, part of my assignment is to go out and meet clubs or hang out with people to get a signature. Bull ****ing ****.I just can't wait until it's all over so I just focus on straightforward classes like math.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Wow, your speech class sounds great. I remember you said your class has some adults in their 30's and stuff. Pretty neat.
> 
> My class has a lot of star athletes and cool people, with a few "not-as-cool" people. Yeah, I definitely want to make people feel like they're not left out, but I don't know if asking would just drag out their speech and not let them get it over with quickly or cause more unnecessary anxiety.
> 
> Sounds like you're doing better in your speech class. Keep up the good work!


I'm not going to lie - it is really hard to make it through the class. I'm grateful it's a relaxed atmosphere, but I still can't help feeling overly anxious.

We have to do an Informative speech in a few weeks, but she assigned it today. Luckily, we get to pick our topics (I'm gonna speak on Social Anxiety - even though speeches are bleh, it's a topic I'm comfortable with). So the next few weeks are gonna be filled with me worrying constantly until it's over. 

On another note, my Political Science class has those "jock" type guys in there. (If we're being honest, I have no idea how they made it to college; I went to high school with most of them, and I'm really surprised). They're the bullying kind; like, they still do "high school" type bullying. It's really immature, so I doubt they'll really go anywhere. (That probably sounds rude, but whatever - they're awful people).

I hope things go well for you!


----------

